# MAC Prices in Mexico



## Cinfulgirl (May 25, 2009)

Hey everyone, I'll be going to Mexico next month, and I was wanting to check MAC there,.
Anyone that has been to one in Mexico or live in Mexico help me out?
Thanks.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (May 25, 2009)

Prices are waaay inflated. I wouldn't recommend buying cosmetics there. Super pricey.


----------



## Cinfulgirl (May 26, 2009)

Thanks. I kept searching and couldn't find any idea but now I did,[about 300 pesos for a blush!]
 Ill just stick to buying mac here lol


----------



## nursee81 (May 26, 2009)

Wow thats pretty pricey


----------

